# Wiring parking sensor up to reverse wire in 2002 X-Trail T30?



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi
Car is a 2002 X-Trail T30...

I'm probably being really thick here, I bought a parking sensor off Ebay, drilled the four holes in the bumper, fed the wires through the grommit into the spare wheel bay and plugged them into the control unit. The only thing I have trouble with now is what I thought would be the easy bit - plugging the device into the reverse wire and ground. I pulled off the light cluster (with a little difficulty) and found that the reverse light was connected with a green wire with a white stripe on it. However, I can't find a matching colour wire in the selection trailing through the spare wheel bay. The wires trailing through the spare wheel bay are all slightly thinner anyway and have pink dots on them. I can't see any other wires around, so I'm thinking that ONE of those wires with the pink dots must be reverse.

Can anyone advise me here...
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

this might help ya...


----------



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Big Hat Man, that does help - I see you took off the whole internal side panel to access the connector and work out which colour wire it was! Had a quick look at doing that earlier, but I couldn't see an obvious way of getting it off. I'll go and have another look! Cheers.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

you dont need to remove it - for 2 reasons.....

all the wires run along the loom at the drivers side of the rear and 2) i will go and look for ya .


info - for ya...
here is the full link and the colour codes are.....

The colour codes used are.......

Vehicle............... Trailer cable
Red/Blu............... Brown & Black (there seems to be only one source) ........ Side/tail lights. 
Pink.................... Red .................................................. ..................... Stop lights
Green/Blk ............ Green .................................................. .................. LH Indicator*
Green/Yel ........... Yellow .................................................. .................. RH Indicator*
Black ................. White .................................................. ................... Earth
Blu/Pink .............. Blue .................................................. ..................... Rear Fog

Blu/Whi .................................................. ........................................... Reversing lights

* - may need to go through a warning relay (mine did).

If I was going to do it again I would use a Molex 3901-2120 with 3900-0039 contacts and the mating 3901-2121 with 3900-0041 contacts. that way, using 4 links, it would be completely plugable. I had to solder the indicator buzzer relay to the tow bar cable.


mite be a bit late - but this is useful too....... please note - that doc says use yel/gn as the reversing wire - i found (by trying it) that wasnt correct.


----------



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

Ha! How about that for timing, about the same time you were posting that, I got the trim off (not too difficult, except I seem to have a clip left over from somewhere!) and found also the blue and white wire was the one! All now connected up and working nicely.
Thanks for your help Mad Hat Man - very much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> this might help ya...


MODS!

What happened to the link?


----------



## BigAde (Apr 10, 2008)

Five years later.... another T30 X-Trail, this time a facelift 2005 version.

This time the reversing wire is yellow with a green stripe. So they clearly changed wiring colours at some point, presumably when the facelift T30 came out.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

